# City Police vs RCMP



## Whipple

Oh gosh. I have moved across the country three times so far, and going for my fourth time. Its not fun.

Im not even sure what to say. What else would he do if he is one of the 4/5 instead of applying to the RCMP?

You know, they could keep you there too, or in Alberta at least. Are you worried about leaving Calgary or Alberta? Where is it that you really would not want to live?


----------



## my2geldings

At this point, I have lived in bush hole towns because of the field I work in, and I did it alone, with no family nearby at all. I've already told him that no matter where he ends up, I will follow but it does make me wonder if he really is realizing how different it would be than being near both my and his family.

Where would I not want to live?? I'm not sure I really have a place I'm against. I do know I would end up really missing my family but it's the price to pay when being involved with someone who chooses the RCMP for career. 

I should probably sit down with him and make a pro and con list. Difficult situation to be in.


----------



## FGRanch

Maybe they will recloate him to Sundre and you can be my neighbor! 

Sorry just trying to lighten the mood! 

It's not going to be easy no matter what you do. He might be upset if you tell him not to apply for the RCMP, but you might be upset if you get relocated to a small town far way from your family. I'm not going to give you any advice because I really don't think I can, but I'm here for you if you need me.


----------



## close2prfct

I understand how important family is but you also have to look at things like If it is something he really wants to do and doesn't you both will have to live with that decision and any regrets for not at least trying. Law Enforcement is a hard career to begin with when it comes to family I am sure it isn't much different than here in the States in that respect. 
I spent the better part of 20 yrs working for 1 goal I can't even begin to tell you the times I let family talk me out of doing something I really wanted to do or because of the lack of support ( I was divorced with 2 small children) 
I live with those regrets every day and all the "what ifs" I try not to let it get to me but believe me it does and I would not wish that on anyone. I made it to Police Chief and loved it however it wasn't easy and due to an injury it was short lived. At times I can't keep from thinking of how far I could have went earlier on had I not let people talk me out of something I wanted so desperately.
There is so much more to being in law enforcement that what people realize and I commend your boyfriend for going into that field. I believe that it is more than a job its a lifestyle and becomes as much a part of you as the air you breathe. I think making a list of the pros and cons is a good idea but do understand if it is something he really wants to do it is best to let him do it.


----------



## my2geldings

Thank you so much for the replies. 

I know exactly what you mean when you say it's a lifestyle, it really is. I work in the pre-hospital field. I only know shift work and the big life changes I have had to make to accommodate my career choice. 

Having worked so hard to do what I do now, I know it would be the same deal for him. He's had this goal to become a police officer since he was a child. I know how much my career means to me, I could not ever dare even ask him to give up his dream to make it easier on me, on us and perhaps family.

A big part of me feels stressed about the upcoming life changes and where is going to ultimately end up. When I was doing the same thing at the beginning of my career it was overwhelming but such an easy transition. Now that it involves someone I deeply care about, I find making the transition again, to be a lot more difficult.

I'm lost in emotions on that one.

...why couldn't he just decide to be an electrician!


----------



## close2prfct

My2Geldings said:


> .
> 
> ...why couldn't he just decide to be an electrician!


Give him about 20 yrs and he will probably wonder the same thing!:lol:

Seriously it's good you understand how important career choices are even though they are sometimes in fields that are all time consuming and put your stress level off the scale.


----------



## WSArabians

Well... I can't really make any suggestions, I guess.
I thought it was going to be between which one, and I would choose RCMP because one - it's safer in a smaller town than with the psycho's in the city, and two - I don't like the old "I run this whole town" attitude of city police.

But... I don't know. Best of luck, is all I can say. It'll be an uneasy year no matter what.


----------



## Whipple

Do the RCMP still ride?


----------



## my2geldings

Whipple said:


> Do the RCMP still ride?


Yes they still do the demos across the country


----------



## FGRanch

RCMP it is then  Kidding!


----------



## my2geldings

FehrGroundRanch said:


> RCMP it is then  Kidding!


The more I talk to him, and the more the RCMP would I think work out for him. This whole deal is so scary. He loves cooking, maybe I should try to convince to become a chef :lol:

...would make things so much easier :lol:


----------



## FGRanch

Yeah, it sure would! LOL When does he apply for the city?


----------



## Whispering Meadows

ok i know im about to feel stupid but thats ok because im blonde lol jk but what is RCMP?


----------



## my2geldings

It's our Royal Canadian Mounted Police, our national police service.

http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/


----------



## WSArabians

Whispering Meadows said:


> ok i know im about to feel stupid but thats ok because im blonde lol jk but what is RCMP?


LOL!
That's cute!


----------



## WSArabians

Whipple said:


> Do the RCMP still ride?


Beautiful to see!
I should breed black horses for them... I'd always have a market.


----------



## Kentucky

WSArabians said:


> Beautiful to see!
> I should breed black horses for them... I'd always have a market.


Only if you switch to a bigger breed like QH or Warmblood, I think the RCMP has only breed that is used and I am not sure which breed that is. And, even then get the contract.


----------

